# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  السيف يا أهلة التحريف والتزييف (1-10)

## مرهف

*كتب الاستاذ ابو بكر عابدين بالبيت الكبير منتدي محبي المريخ
...
...
السيف يا أهلة التحريف والتزييف (1-10) 
بري قيت أحلام نائمون أيقظهم الحقد والحسد 
المريخ لم يعرف طوال تاريخه بالتلاعب ولا بشراء البطولات 
بكري بخيت كابتن بري يقول: المريخ فاز علينا بجدارة وإقتدار  
إعداد: ابوبكر عابدين  
دون أية مقدمات او اسباب موضوعية او منطقية اندلق المداد الأزرق في الفترة 
الأخيرة ليسود صفحات بعض الصحف الرياضية بما أسماه فضائح المريخ، ولا 
ندري ماهي الاسباب التي جعلت تلك الحملة المنظمة على كيان المريخ تنهش في 
جسده وفي تاريخه بلا رحمة.. 
لم نجد سبباًَ منطقياً ولكنا وصلنا الى يقين تام بان الفرق بين الندين أصبح شاسعاً 
خاصة في مجال البنيات الأساسية في الاستاد الذي تحول الى تحفة تحاكي التحفة 
الهندية تاج محل وفي النادي الذي سما الى العلالي وترك الجماعة يعطسون ليل 
نهار من رائحة البهارات والبصل وعوادم السيارات والغبار المتصاعد من زريبة 
العيش وار معقلهم والذي كاد يتحول الى متحف اثري اشبه بآثار النوبة في جبل 
البركل.. 
لم يتصدى لهم احد من القبيلة الحمراء الا لماماً، ولكن صحيفة السوبر جردت الحسام 
لتضرب أهل التزييف والتحريف ولتحفظ للمريخ تاريخه وارثه من الذين اعماهم الحقد 
والحسد وظلوا طوال تاريخهم كما ولدتهم امهاتهم يحملون اصفارهم وكأنهم مغسولين 
بأومو الأزرق من البطولات والانجازات والاعجازات التي تفرد بها الزعيم الاحمر 
زعيم الحركة الوطنية الحقة، زعيم البطولات الخارجية لوحده دون غيره من كل 
أندية السودان.. ولندعو كل جماهير المريخ العظيم ان تقرأ صباح مساء المعوذتين 
والاخلاص وتردد من شر حاسد اذا حسد.. وباسم نبدأ في تجريد الحسام ودحض 
افتراءات ما يسمى ببري قيت.. 
أوشي أوع تغشي 
لا اخفي اعجابي أبداً بكتابات الصديق الهلالي الموثق المعتصم اوشي والذي يحفظ 
الكثير من تاريخ الحركة الرياضية عامة والهلالية على وجه الخصصوص.. لكنه 
اي صديقنا اوشي ظل ينظر للاشياء بالمنظار الأزرق المعتم للحقيقة وبعين واحدة 
وكأنه يقرأ لا تقربوا الصلاة دون ان يكمل الآية الى آخرها ليستقيم المعنى.. 
صديقنا اوشي كتب صفحة كاملة بالزميلة حبيب البلد الصادرة في يوم الاثنين 13 
ابريل الجاري تحت عنوان (المريخ قائد ظاهرة الكباري في تاريخ الكرة السودانية) 
وكتب في فضائح كبرى ابوحشيش وماسأة بري قيت.. او كما قال.. 
سنرد على صديقنا وكل من صدقه بالمنطق والحقيقة الجردة دون اسفاف او تحريف 
ولنبدأ بكبري بري عام 1973.. 
كبري توتي القديم 
ان الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين، تعالوا معنا جميعكم الى يوم الثلاثاء 13 فبراير 1973 
حيث لعب الهلال مباراته الأخيرة في الدوري أمام توتي وفاز بتسعة أهداف لهدف 
رفعت رصيده من الأهداف الى 57 هدفاً مقابل 51 للمريخ احرزهم مزمل دفع الله 
خمسة وهدف لكل من فتاح والنقر وشيخ ادريس وشواطين وحينها فاز الهلال 
بالدوري المحلي موسم 72/1973.. لماذا يا ترى لم يتهم الهلال بالشراء وتوتي 
بالبيع؟ مع العلم ان المريخ في الموسم السابق له 71/1972 فاز بالدوري دون 
تعادل او هزيمة..  
المريخ يقف مع الهلال في كل 
شئ ما عدا سوء السلوك 
بدأ الدوري موسم 72/1973 وفي يوم 24 مايو التقى الهلال بالتحرير دورياً باستاد 
الخرطوم والتحرير متقدم بهدف (ومسألة فوز المريخ بالدوري دون تعادل او هزيمة) 
تقلق أهل الهلال.. واذا بالهلال يحرز هدفاً من تسلل واضح لم يحتسبه الحكم ووافقه 
رجل الخط فاذا بجماهير الهلال تعتدي على رجل الخط والحكم ورجال الشرطة وأربعة 
مقاعد استقرت على ظهر رجل الخط بجانب بونية من لاعب الهلال عبده مصطفى 
ليطرده الحكم وتنزل الجماهير لارض الملعب وتمزق شباك المرميين في مؤسف لا 
يمت لاخلاق الرياضة بصلة.. وفي صبيحة اليوم التالي صرح سكرتير المريخ الحاج 
التوم بان المريخ يقف مع الهلال في اي شئ ما عدا الخروج على القانون وحوادث 
الشغب.. وحكم المباراة قال بانه يجب احضار بوليس الطوارئ في كل مباريات الهلال.. 
اما رئيس الهلال احمد عبدالرحمن الشيخ فقال: نطالب بحل جميع أجهزة الكرة بالسودان 
وليس امامنا غير تجميد النشاط.. والتحرير يطالب بنقطتي المباراة.. 
الثلاثاء 29 مايو 73 اللجنة الادارية تدين مسلك نادي الهلال وتقرر احتساب النتيجة لصالح 
التحرير وحرمان الهلال من الدخل وايقاف عبده مصطفى ست مباريات وانذار رئيس الهلال 
وسحب البطاقة الاكرامية من سكرتير الهلال عبدالله السماني والذي تحدى الاتحاد ورفض 
تسليم البطاقة. 
مقدمات تنتظر النتيجة 
في 6 يونيو 73 سكرتير الاتحاد جعفر عطا المنان يقول طلبت من الوزير اعفائي بسبب 
تضارب السلطات والقرارات التي تتطاير هنا وهناك.. السبت 7 يوليو 73 المؤتمر 
الرياضي الثاني يرفع الهيكل الرياضي المقترح من 58 توصية للوزي.. 
السبت 14 يوليو الهلال يتعادل مع منتخب النجوم البريطاني 1/1 وكان النجوم من خسروا 
من المريخ الزعيم 3/1 وجماهير الهلال تهتف ضد المجلس وتعتدي على لاعبيها بالضرب.. 
الاثنين 23 يوليو 73 سكرتير الاتحاد يقول: نعاني من ارتباك في برنامج الدوري منذ 
*

----------


## مرهف

*خمسة اعوام.. الجمعة 3 اغسطس 73 النيل يهزم الهلال بجدارة 3/2 والجمهور يثور 
والهلال يشتكي ثم يسحب شكواه.. الجمعة 10 اغسطس 73 المريخ والهلال يتعادلان 
دورياً 1/1 وسليمان فارس يقول: قمة أيه.. ونيلة ايه.. دول جرابيع كورة.. الجرايد 
بتضحك على الناس والفرق الكبيرة بتضحك عل الجرايد..!! وفي يوم 21 اغسطس 73 
الهلال يطالب بتجميد مبارياته في الدوري بسبب الدورة المدرسية واتحاد الكرة يرفض.. 
الجمعة 30 اغسطس 73 معركة بالكراسي باستاد الخرطوم بين سكرتير نادي العامل 
ورئيس نادي التحرير.. 

الفتنة الكبرى بين الهلال والقوز 
كيف فاز الهلال 3/صفر فتحولت الى 6/صفر 
في يوم الاربعاء 19 سبتمبر 73 فاز الهلال على القوز 3/صفر دورياً لعب فيها افراد القوز 
مباراة اخرست الألسن التي كانت تتحدث عن البيع.. المفاجأة الكبرى والتي هزت الوسط 
الرياضي جاءت من مجلس الخرطوم الذي فاجأ الجميع وقرر اعتبار نتيجة المباراة لصالح 
الهلال 6/صفر!! من 3/صفر الى 6/صفر ويبر ذلك بان الحكم لم ينبه الفريقين بان المباراة 
ودية لحضور القوز متأخراً.. الاربعاء 24/9 المريخ يبدي أسفه للقرار العجيب والغريب 
ويقول على لسان سكرتيره بان هناك رائحة ما تفوح !! 

وهمة كبرى بري الكبرى.. 
في يوم الثلاثاء 25 سبتمبر 73 صرح السيد قريب الله عمر نائب رئيس نادي بري لصحيفة 
الصحافة قائلاً: نعترض على قيام الانتخابات بعد غدٍ لتعارضها مع دستور النادي وان العمل 
داخل النادي غير صالح ولن نقبل بحشد العضوية وان نادي بري في ظل تلكم المشاكل مقبل 
نحو كارثة.. في يوم الاربعاء 26 سبتمبر 73 وباستاد الهلال فاز المريخ على بري 8/1 بعد 
ان قدم عرضاً جميلاً امام نجوم بري المتأثرين بما يدور من معارك طاحنة في النادي.. 
وبذلك تصدر المريخ الدوري بالاهداف رغم وجود مباراة للهلال امام العامل.. 28 سبتمبر 
73 رئيس نادي الهلال يقول: انتصار المريخ ليس اعجازاً وليعلم الجميع بان فريق بري 
جاء لينهزم وبري تحقق في الماسأة.. وكابتن بري يرد على الاتهامات الباطلة.. 
سكرتير المريخ يرد على رئيس الهلال ويكشف موائد البيع الزرقاء 
بعد تصريح رئيس نادي الهلال قال السيد المقدم الحاج التوم حسن سكرتير نادي المريخ 
رداً على حديث السيد احمد عبدالرحمن الشيخ رئيس نادي الهلال قائلاً: (ان المريخ لم يلجأ 
في تاريخه الطويل للتلاعب بنتائج المباريات ولا لسياسة الاتصالات بادارات الأندية او لا 
عبيها لشراء المباريات واستجداء البطولات، بل كانت سياستنا وما زالت هي ان ننتصر في 
الملاعب بسواعد لاعبينا او ننهزم بالطرق الرياضية الشريفة.. وان جماهير الرياضة 
تدرك ادراكاً من هم الذين يتلاعبون بنتائج المباريات وما قصة هبوط العامل المكافح في 
الدورة الماضية ببعيدة عن الاذهان.. وأريد ان أهمس في آذان رئيس الهلال مذكراً 
بالاتصالات التي جرت في الاسابيع الماضية مع بعض الأندية بواسطة نفر من اعضاء 

مجلسه لكي يضعوا العراقيل في مباريات المريخ.. وأذكره ايضاً بموائده التي اقيمت 
في منازل بعض اقطاب الهلال في الاسبوع الماضي وكان آخرها بمنزل أحدهم بشارع 
الهجرة بام درمان وحضرها عدد كبير من الذين يعملون في جهاز حساس تابع لاتحاد 
الكرة، وقد ظهرت نتائج تلك الموائد بالفعل في قرارهم الأخير ولنعد مرة أخرى لمباراة 
المريخ ويرى لنقول لرئيس الهلال اذا كنت تعتقد بان هذه النتيجة لم تكن عادلة وانها 
لا تشكل اعجازاً في نظره، فانني أعلن باسم جماهير المريخ وادارته ولاعبيه تنازلنا 
عن مباراتنا القادمة ضد القوز وتنازلنا عن فارق الاهداف الذي أحرزناه في بري على 
ان يتنازل فريقه عن مباراته أمام العامل وان تقام مباراة فاصلة بين فريقينا لتحديد 
بطل الدوري.. 

كابتن بري يرد بقوة وينفي اتهامات الهلالاب الباطلة 
بكري بخيت كابتن بري سجل زيارة للقسم الرياضي للصحافة وتحدث بصراحة شديدة 
وقال: توليت انا مسئولية تدريب الفريق بعد ان ذهب المدرب مصطفى عبدالله وأكد 
بان تمرين مباراة المريخ جاء فاتراً وقمنا بتجميع اللاعبين دون تمرين لمباراة المريخ 
ولم يعتذر اي لاعب وكل شئ على ما يرام.. ومنذ بداية المباراة أصبت وكنت أتابع 
العرض الهزيل للاعبين وقلت لعبدالكافي اثناء المباراة هل الشائعات صحيحة وهل 
اتفقتم على نتيجة محددة وقال عبدالكافي ابداً وتحولت لنصرالدين محمود ووجهت له 
نفس السؤال ولكنهم نفوا الاتهام بشدة.. انا كابتن بري أعلن بانه لم يحدث اي اتصال 
ولم تطا اقدام اي مريخي أرض بري.. وان مسئولية الهزيمة يجب ان يتحملها مجلس 
الادارة لانها تركت الفريق وأخذت تتصارع من أجل المقاعد.. انا بلعب كورة 14 سنة 
لم يحدث ان وجه لي او لفريقي مثل هذا الاتهام السخيف، انا حتى الآن لا اعرف 
رئيس نادي المريخ ولا سكرتيره ولا مصلحة لي فيمن يحرز الدوري سواء كان 
الهلال او المريخ.. وأقولها بكل شجاعة بان المريخ كان فريقاً مكتملاً جاء قوياً متماسكاً 
ليجد فريق بري المفكك الذي هزته الشائعات التي انطلقت قبل المباراة عن (الفتح) لقد 
فاز علينا المريخ بجدارة واقتدار ولم يكن محتاجاً لنا لنفتح او نقفل له لان النتيجة في 
كلا الحالتين واحدة.. انا اناشد جماهير بري بان تلتف حول النادي والا تؤثر فيهم 
صراعات الاداريين.. 
براءة لاعبي بري من تهمة التلاعب.. 
في يوم الثلاثاء مطلعا كتوبر 73 وجه نادي بري الدعوة لعدد من رجال بري لمؤتمر 
مغلق كان قاصراً على بعض رجالات بري منهم السادة عبدالفتاح حمد مدير ادارة الرياضة 
والناقد الرياضي حسن مختار واقطاب الرياضة ببري، وكانت الدعوة موجهة من مجلس 
ادارة النادي ولاعبي فريق كرةو القدم والاحتياطي.. ودار الحوار حول مباراتهم ضد 
المريخ الشهيرة والاتهامات التي أثيرت حولها وتم الاستماع لوجهات نظر اللاعبين الذين 
أدوا المباراة والاحتياطي وأكدوا عدم علمهم باي اتفاق حول نتيجة المباراة لا على مستوى 
مجلس الادارة ولا على مستوى اللاعبين او بعضهم، وقد اشترك في الاستجواب السيد 
الطيب شيخ ادريس وعدد كبير من الذين تهمهم سمعة هذا النادي العريق والتي تعرضت 
لتلك الاتهامات الخطيرة.. وصرح السيد الطيب شيخ ادريس للصحافة بان الذي يهمه هو 
تبرئة النادي من تلك الاتهامات ورد اعتباره.. وستعقد ادارة النادي مؤتمراً صحفياً تعلن فيه 
ما توصل اليه المؤتمر المغلق. 
اللائحة الجديدة هي سبب الغاء الدوري وحل مجالس الأندية والاتحادات الرياضية والوزير 
يبرئ المريخ.. 
في يوم الاحد 30 سبتمبر 1973 أعلن السيد عمر صالح عيسى نائب الوزير في مؤتمر 
صحفي الغاء بطولة الدوري وحل جميع مجالس ادارات الاندية الرياضية وجميع الاتحادات 
الرياضية وكلها سيعاد تكوينها وفقاً للائحة الرياضية الجديدة والتي اجازها السيد الوزير 
عمر الحاج موسى.. اما الغاء بطولة الدوري لهذا الموسم فقد جاءت نتيجة للاتهامات 
والمهاترات والانحرافات التي لازمت هذه البطولة منذ بدايتها.. وفي سؤال للناقد 
الرياضي حسن مختار عما اذا كان القرار يعني ادانة لاحد الاندية او تأييد لوقوع 
تلاعب في مباراة المريخ وبري ؟ فاجأب الوزير قائلاً: ان القرار لا علاقة له بهذا الأمر 
وهو لا يعني ادانة لاي نادٍ لاننا لا نستطيع ان نثبت مثل هذه التهمة على احد وان القرار 
جاء مفاجئاً واننا قدمنا موعد حل الاتحادات ومجالس الادارات بعد اجازة اللائحة الجديدة 
وأكد بان القرار هو إدانة للمجتمع الرياضي كله لما اثاره من اتهامات وردده من 
شائعات وإدانة للاتهامات التي يتبادلها قادة الاندية في الصحف وإدانة للانحراف وتعمل 
على تقويمه حقاً لقد طالبنا بمواجهة الانحراف وحسمه اينما كان.. كما أكد السيد الوزير 
وقال ان الإدانة ليست لهيئة او فرد وانما لكل الوسط الرياضي.. 
الهلال يؤيد القرار لانه فقد الأمل في البطولة.. وسكرتير الاتحاد ينهي علاقته بالوسط 
الرياضي 
بعد صدور القرار الحكومي بالغاء الدوري فرح أهل الهلال وهللوا له ورحبوا به وجددوا 
البيعة للوزير.. سكرتير الاتحاد جعفر عطا المنان استنكر القرار وقرر انهاء علاقته 
بالوسط الرياضي والى الابد.. اما قطب النيل الكبير عبدالحميد ابراهيم فقال كنت أنتظر 
ان يجري تحقيقاً اولاً لكشف التلاعب ان وجد.. اما نائب رئيس نادي المريخ حاج 
حسن عثمان فقال: المريخ يرفض القرار بالغاء الدوري ويطالب باعادة النظر فيه.. 
بري ترفض الاتهامات وترفض القرارات وتحتكم  للقضاء...
*

----------


## مرهف

*أخيراً لنا كلمة.. 
مما تقدم نقول ان التهمة باطلة وان الهلال هو المتسبب في الازمة الرياضية منذ بداية الموسم 
بتصرفات سكرتيره عبدالله السماني ورئيسه احمد عبدالرحمن الشيخ بجانب جمهوره.. 
نقدم الدعوة في (السوبر ستار) الى الاعزاء بكري بخيت والشيخ عبدالكافي كباتن بري 
المعاصرين لتلك الأزمة لزيارة السوبر وكشف المزيد من خبايا تلك الحادثة الغريبة
*

----------


## مرهف

*انتظروا السيف يا أهلة التحريف والتزييف (2-10) 

* كبري أبو حشيش اتهام شيده كمال شداد خدمة للهلال فانهار بهم .. 
* الموردة فتحت كبري للهلال بالقوة فتحول رطل السكر إلى 7 قروش . 
* هلال الشنط المحمولة جوا لن يلحق بالمريخ ولو بعد قرن .. 

إعداد أبو بكر عابدين : 

المـريـخ صاحب الأرقام القياسسة منفردا : 


صحيفة حبيب البلد حملت لواء الدفاع عن الهلال بالحق والباطل وأخذت تبحث عن 
الأسلحة التي تحارب بها المريخ ونبش تاريخه علهم يجدون فيه ما يردون به على 
كتاب المريخ والذين كايدوهم بالانجازات والاعجازات الباهرة من كاسات جوية عربية 
وأفريقية وفوز بالبطولات المحلية بلا هزيمة أو تعادل وغيرها ... 
قالوا كبري بري وردينا عليهم ، ووعدناكم بالرد على الزعم الكذوب في كبري أبو حشيش 
المزعوم .. 
نعم أخوتي في ديسمبر 1965 فاز المريخ على أبو حشيش 11/ صفر في الدوري المحلي 
وحينها أقام الهلالاب الدنيا وزعموا أن هناك كبريا قد فتح حتى يعبر المريخ .. 
وما دروا بأن مثل هذه الانتصارات في قاموس المريخ شئ طبيعي وعادي ولكنه غريب 
ومستغرب عندهم .. وإليكم الدليل في هذه الاحصائية : 

23/6/19966 المريخ يهزم الأمير 14/1 
7/12/1965 المريخ يهزم أبو حشيش 11/ صفر 
6/2/1973 المريخ يهزم توتي 11/ صفر 
23/10/1978 المريخ يهزم المجد شندي 11/ صفر 
10/11/1966 المريخ يهزم الاتحاد البحراوي 10/ صفر 
1974 المريخ يهزم كوبر 10/2 
23/8/1971 المريخ يهزم توتي 8/2 
26/9/1973 المريخ يهزم بري 8/1 
25/11/1978 المريخ يهزم كوبر 8/2 

حكاية الأرقام القايسية هذه أزعجب الهلالاب وجعلتهم يتخيلون أن أي انتصار كبير 
للمريخ (كبري ) حتى غيض الله تسجيل نجم حي العرب ( كبري ) .. 
نعود للموضوع ونقول أن أبو حشيش صعد للدرجة الأولى ذاك العام ولم يكن مستواه 
جيدا بدليل هبوطه من الأولى ونال هزائم ثقيلة جدا ولم يكسب سوى مباراة واحدة فقط .. 
ودخلت شباكه 51 اصابة مقابل خمس اصابات أحرزها وفي آخر مباراة خسر من 
الأهلي 7/1 وصمت الهلالاب صمت القبور !!!! 

أبو حشيش المفترى عليه : 
ملأ اعلام الهلال الساحة حينها بالأقاويل والشائعات حتى يجرم المريخ وتذهب البطولة 
للهلال باردة و( ملح ) . 
السيد حسن عبد القادر سكرتير الهلال صرح لصحيفة الأيام أن الهلال ليس طرفا في 
الموضوع وما سمعه من اتهامات لا يمتلك دليلا عليها ولكن إن ثبت ذلك فعلى الرياضة 
ومثلها وتعاليمها العفاء ... 
أما سكرتير المريخ السيد فؤاد التوم فقد قال : 
إنه يحز في نفسه أن أسمع مثل هذه الأقاويل والشائعات واضاف : أحب أن اؤكد بأننا لا 
ننفي هذه الشائعات الضارة وحسب بل نستنكر ونستهجن مجرد صدورها وأن المروجين 
لها غير جديرين بالانتساب للوسط الرياضي وإننا سنتخذ الخطوات اللازمة ضد هؤلاء 
حتى نضع الامور في نصابها .. 
أما السيد فضل ادريس عضو مجلس نادي أبو حشيش فقال : 
أولا نحن نعترف بأن فريقنا أبو حشيش سئ في هذه المباراة التي لا تعكس حقيقة المظهر 
الذي كان يظهر به من قبل ولكن لك أن تسأل ما هي الأسباب ؟؟ 
إنها حتما ليست الشائعات المنكرة التي ترددت مساء الثلاثاء وصباح الأربعاء وكلها 
تركز على شئين رئيسيين هما : أولا ليس هناك ما يبررها سوى تحاكل التحكيم علينا .. 
هذه المباراة أثرت في نفسية اللاعبين وجعلتهم يتغيبون عن التمارين وتستغرب إذا ما قلت 
أنه ومنذ تلك المباراة ، اي مباراة الموردة لم يمارس الفريق تمرينا واحدا .. 
ثانيا : لم نجد من هئية المدربين أي تعاون لانقاذ سمعة الفريق وهذا من أوجب واجباتها 
، فأخذ الفريق يتخبط ويتدهور مستواه من مباراة لأخرى إلى أن وصل قمة السء 
وهزم تلك الهزيمة المنكرة أمام المريخ ، وإن التحكيم كان ضدنا على طول الخط 
واحتسب ضربتي جزاء دون مبرر ..!!! 
وختم السيد فضل ادريس : إن ما تردد ونشر بالصحف من اتهامات ضدنا قد خدش 
كرامتنا ولهذا فقد قرر مجلس الادارة رفع قضية قذف ضد من اتهمونا ، وأعتقد أن العدالة 
كفيلة بتحقيق التهم أو نفيها وبالتالي وضع الامور في نصابها الصحيح .. 

* شداد وراء الاتهام وتشويه سمعة المريخ ويحي الطاهر ينفي : 

جاء في صدر صحيفة الرأي العام الاسبوعي والتي يعمل فيها كمال شداد المعروف 
بعشقه للهلال ما يلي : ( اعترافات خطيرة تحصل عليها الراي العام ) 
في الاعترافات أوامر التهديف في مرمي المريخ ، والهدف في مرمى أبو حشيش بعشرة 
جنيهات .. الاعترافات يدلي بها بعض لاعبي أبو حشيش أمام مسؤلين في الاتحاد العام 
ومجلس الخرطوم المحلي !!! 
ولكن في اليوم التالي علق السيد يحي الطاهر عضو مجلس اتحاد الخرطوم قائلا : 
إنه ينفي أن تلك الاعترافات قد أدليت أمامه كما جاء في الصحيفة باعتباره عضوا في 
لجنة تحقيق رسمية كونها الاتحاد .. وكل مافي الأمر أننا اجتمعنا بمحض الصدفة مع 
السادة عبد الفتاح حمد وكمال شداد وكنا ثلاثتنا نتحدث في موضوع يخص منطقة الخرطوم 
الرياضية وفي أثناء جلوسنا دخل علينا شخص وعرفني به السيد كمال شداد بأنه لاعب 
في فريق أبو حشيش وقد أدلى ذلك اللاعب بتلك الاتهامات التي تناقلتها الصحف .. 
هذا وقد كون اتحاد الكرة لجنة تحقيق خاصة برئاسة السيد فرح محمد فرح وعضوية 
الطيب ربيع ومحمد عثمان عوض للتحقيق في كل الظروف التي صاحبت مباراة 
المريخ وأبو حشيش ... 

براءة أبو حشيش وصوت لوم لشداد : 

استمعت لجنة التحقيق الثلاثية لأقوال السادة يحي الطاهر وعبد الفتاح حمد كما تسلمت مذكرة 
من كمال شداد نسبة لغيابه .. وقررت اللجنة الاستمرار في التحقيق ةاستدعت لاعبي أبو 
حشيش الأحد عشر للمثول أمامها ... 
هذا وبعد أ استكملت اللجنة كافة بياناتها قررت الآتي : 
لقد كشفت التحقيقات عن براءة نادي أبو حشيش ، ولوم السيد كمال شداد للطريقة التي 
تناول بها القضية .. 
ورد هذا في صحيفة الأيام الصادرة بتاريخ 28 ديسمبر 1965 ..وهذا يناقض ما جاء به 
الأخ معتصم أوشي في صحيفة حبيب البلد عندما قال : 
إن القضية حفظت لعدم وجود دليل مادي يعضد التهمة !!! 
يا صديقي إذا لم يوجد دليل مادي يعضد التهمة هل تحفظ القضية أم تشطب ويبرأ المتهم ؟؟ 
إنه يا صديقي النظر بعين واحدة والسعي لتجريم المريخ بأي شكل .. 

بيان من نادي أبو حشيش : 

أصدرت سكرتارية نادي أبو حشيش بيانا توضح فيه أسباب الهزيمة كما ردت على الاتهامات 
التي وجهت للاعبيه ومضمونه ما يلي : 
1/ إن النادي تألم جدا للهزيمة الكبيرة والسبب عوامل خارجة عن ارداته .. 
2/ منذ نتيجة مباراة النادي مع الموردة عاشت الأسرة كلها في ماساة نزولهم ولم يشارك في 
التعزية أي من الأندية الرياضية و الصحافة .. 
3/ منذ تلك المباراة لم يجر الفريق أي تمرين استعدادا لبقية المباريات .. 
4/ منذ سبتمبر الماضي بقى الفريق بدون مدرب .. 
5/ ضعف امكانيات النادي المادية لم تمكنه من ايجاد مدرب متفرغ ولا الحصول على 
لاعبين جدد بالاضافة إلى ارهاق اللاعبين الحاليين .. 
6/ دهشنا لما كتب في الصحف من اتهامات لنا عقب مباراتنا مع المريخ وكان الأحرى 
بالصحافة أن تتحرى الحقائق منا مباشرة بدلا عن نشر الاتهامات والشائعات .. 
7/ إننا ندين كل كل الذين حاكوت المؤامرات وأثاروا الشبهات .. وإننا حريصون على 
صيانة الخلق الرياضي القويم وسنعمل كل جهدنا للعودة للدرجة الأولى .. 
8/ قيمنا وأخلاقنا تمنعنا من الخوض في الوحل ، وقد اتخذ النادي كافة الاجراءات القانونية 
التي تصون حقوقه وتضع الامور في نصابها الصحيح .. 

الموردة قهرت الهلال بالسبعة : 

في يوم 28 نوفمبر 1966 عبرت الموردة كبري الهلال بالسبعة وقالت صحيفة الأيام 
الموردة تهلهل الهلال وتهزمه 7/2 وتفوز بكأس البلدية .. 
ووجدت الحكومة حينها فرصة ورفعت رطل السكر من ستة قروش إلى سبعة قروش 
ولم يحتج الجمهور بل رحب بالسعر الجديد للسكر 7up 

نـواصل باذن الله .
*

----------


## مرهف

*السيف يا أهلة التحريف والتزييف (2-10) 

* كبري أبو حشيش اتهام شيده كمال شداد خدمة للهلال فانهار بهم .. 
* الموردة فتحت كبري للهلال بالقوة فتحول رطل السكر إلى 7 قروش . 
* هلال الشنط المحمولة جوا لن يلحق بالمريخ ولو بعد قرن .. 

إعداد أبو بكر عابدين : 

المـريـخ صاحب الأرقام القياسسة منفردا : 


صحيفة حبيب البلد حملت لواء الدفاع عن الهلال بالحق والباطل وأخذت تبحث عن 
الأسلحة التي تحارب بها المريخ ونبش تاريخه علهم يجدون فيه ما يردون به على 
كتاب المريخ والذين كايدوهم بالانجازات والاعجازات الباهرة من كاسات جوية عربية 
وأفريقية وفوز بالبطولات المحلية بلا هزيمة أو تعادل وغيرها ... 
قالوا كبري بري وردينا عليهم ، ووعدناكم بالرد على الزعم الكذوب في كبري أبو حشيش 
المزعوم .. 
نعم أخوتي في ديسمبر 1965 فاز المريخ على أبو حشيش 11/ صفر في الدوري المحلي 
وحينها أقام الهلالاب الدنيا وزعموا أن هناك كبريا قد فتح حتى يعبر المريخ .. 
وما دروا بأن مثل هذه الانتصارات في قاموس المريخ شئ طبيعي وعادي ولكنه غريب 
ومستغرب عندهم .. وإليكم الدليل في هذه الاحصائية : 

23/6/19966 المريخ يهزم الأمير 14/1 
7/12/1965 المريخ يهزم أبو حشيش 11/ صفر 
6/2/1973 المريخ يهزم توتي 11/ صفر 
23/10/1978 المريخ يهزم المجد شندي 11/ صفر 
10/11/1966 المريخ يهزم الاتحاد البحراوي 10/ صفر 
1974 المريخ يهزم كوبر 10/2 
23/8/1971 المريخ يهزم توتي 8/2 
26/9/1973 المريخ يهزم بري 8/1 
25/11/1978 المريخ يهزم كوبر 8/2 

حكاية الأرقام القايسية هذه أزعجب الهلالاب وجعلتهم يتخيلون أن أي انتصار كبير 
للمريخ (كبري ) حتى غيض الله تسجيل نجم حي العرب ( كبري ) .. 
نعود للموضوع ونقول أن أبو حشيش صعد للدرجة الأولى ذاك العام ولم يكن مستواه 
جيدا بدليل هبوطه من الأولى ونال هزائم ثقيلة جدا ولم يكسب سوى مباراة واحدة فقط .. 
ودخلت شباكه 51 اصابة مقابل خمس اصابات أحرزها وفي آخر مباراة خسر من 
الأهلي 7/1 وصمت الهلالاب صمت القبور !!!! 

أبو حشيش المفترى عليه : 
ملأ اعلام الهلال الساحة حينها بالأقاويل والشائعات حتى يجرم المريخ وتذهب البطولة 
للهلال باردة و( ملح ) . 
السيد حسن عبد القادر سكرتير الهلال صرح لصحيفة الأيام أن الهلال ليس طرفا في 
الموضوع وما سمعه من اتهامات لا يمتلك دليلا عليها ولكن إن ثبت ذلك فعلى الرياضة 
ومثلها وتعاليمها العفاء ... 
أما سكرتير المريخ السيد فؤاد التوم فقد قال : 
إنه يحز في نفسه أن أسمع مثل هذه الأقاويل والشائعات واضاف : أحب أن اؤكد بأننا لا 
ننفي هذه الشائعات الضارة وحسب بل نستنكر ونستهجن مجرد صدورها وأن المروجين 
لها غير جديرين بالانتساب للوسط الرياضي وإننا سنتخذ الخطوات اللازمة ضد هؤلاء 
حتى نضع الامور في نصابها .. 
أما السيد فضل ادريس عضو مجلس نادي أبو حشيش فقال : 
أولا نحن نعترف بأن فريقنا أبو حشيش سئ في هذه المباراة التي لا تعكس حقيقة المظهر 
الذي كان يظهر به من قبل ولكن لك أن تسأل ما هي الأسباب ؟؟ 
إنها حتما ليست الشائعات المنكرة التي ترددت مساء الثلاثاء وصباح الأربعاء وكلها 
تركز على شئين رئيسيين هما : أولا ليس هناك ما يبررها سوى تحاكل التحكيم علينا .. 
هذه المباراة أثرت في نفسية اللاعبين وجعلتهم يتغيبون عن التمارين وتستغرب إذا ما قلت 
أنه ومنذ تلك المباراة ، اي مباراة الموردة لم يمارس الفريق تمرينا واحدا .. 
ثانيا : لم نجد من هئية المدربين أي تعاون لانقاذ سمعة الفريق وهذا من أوجب واجباتها 
، فأخذ الفريق يتخبط ويتدهور مستواه من مباراة لأخرى إلى أن وصل قمة السء 
وهزم تلك الهزيمة المنكرة أمام المريخ ، وإن التحكيم كان ضدنا على طول الخط 
واحتسب ضربتي جزاء دون مبرر ..!!! 
وختم السيد فضل ادريس : إن ما تردد ونشر بالصحف من اتهامات ضدنا قد خدش 
كرامتنا ولهذا فقد قرر مجلس الادارة رفع قضية قذف ضد من اتهمونا ، وأعتقد أن العدالة 
كفيلة بتحقيق التهم أو نفيها وبالتالي وضع الامور في نصابها الصحيح .. 

* شداد وراء الاتهام وتشويه سمعة المريخ ويحي الطاهر ينفي : 

جاء في صدر صحيفة الرأي العام الاسبوعي والتي يعمل فيها كمال شداد المعروف 
بعشقه للهلال ما يلي : ( اعترافات خطيرة تحصل عليها الراي العام ) 
في الاعترافات أوامر التهديف في مرمي المريخ ، والهدف في مرمى أبو حشيش بعشرة 
جنيهات .. الاعترافات يدلي بها بعض لاعبي أبو حشيش أمام مسؤلين في الاتحاد العام 
ومجلس الخرطوم المحلي !!! 
ولكن في اليوم التالي علق السيد يحي الطاهر عضو مجلس اتحاد الخرطوم قائلا : 
إنه ينفي أن تلك الاعترافات قد أدليت أمامه كما جاء في الصحيفة باعتباره عضوا في 
لجنة تحقيق رسمية كونها الاتحاد .. وكل مافي الأمر أننا اجتمعنا بمحض الصدفة مع 
السادة عبد الفتاح حمد وكمال شداد وكنا ثلاثتنا نتحدث في موضوع يخص منطقة الخرطوم 
الرياضية وفي أثناء جلوسنا دخل علينا شخص وعرفني به السيد كمال شداد بأنه لاعب 
في فريق أبو حشيش وقد أدلى ذلك اللاعب بتلك الاتهامات التي تناقلتها الصحف .. 
هذا وقد كون اتحاد الكرة لجنة تحقيق خاصة برئاسة السيد فرح محمد فرح وعضوية 
الطيب ربيع ومحمد عثمان عوض للتحقيق في كل الظروف التي صاحبت مباراة 
المريخ وأبو حشيش ... 

براءة أبو حشيش وصوت لوم لشداد : 

استمعت لجنة التحقيق الثلاثية لأقوال السادة يحي الطاهر وعبد الفتاح حمد كما تسلمت مذكرة 
من كمال شداد نسبة لغيابه .. وقررت اللجنة الاستمرار في التحقيق ةاستدعت لاعبي أبو 
حشيش الأحد عشر للمثول أمامها ... 
هذا وبعد أ استكملت اللجنة كافة بياناتها قررت الآتي : 
لقد كشفت التحقيقات عن براءة نادي أبو حشيش ، ولوم السيد كمال شداد للطريقة التي 
تناول بها القضية .. 
ورد هذا في صحيفة الأيام الصادرة بتاريخ 28 ديسمبر 1965 ..وهذا يناقض ما جاء به 
الأخ معتصم أوشي في صحيفة حبيب البلد عندما قال : 
إن القضية حفظت لعدم وجود دليل مادي يعضد التهمة !!! 
يا صديقي إذا لم يوجد دليل مادي يعضد التهمة هل تحفظ القضية أم تشطب ويبرأ المتهم ؟؟ 
إنه يا صديقي النظر بعين واحدة والسعي لتجريم المريخ بأي شكل .. 

بيان من نادي أبو حشيش : 

أصدرت سكرتارية نادي أبو حشيش بيانا توضح فيه أسباب الهزيمة كما ردت على الاتهامات 
التي وجهت للاعبيه ومضمونه ما يلي : 
1/ إن النادي تألم جدا للهزيمة الكبيرة والسبب عوامل خارجة عن ارداته .. 
2/ منذ نتيجة مباراة النادي مع الموردة عاشت الأسرة كلها في ماساة نزولهم ولم يشارك في 
التعزية أي من الأندية الرياضية و الصحافة .. 
3/ منذ تلك المباراة لم يجر الفريق أي تمرين استعدادا لبقية المباريات .. 
4/ منذ سبتمبر الماضي بقى الفريق بدون مدرب .. 
5/ ضعف امكانيات النادي المادية لم تمكنه من ايجاد مدرب متفرغ ولا الحصول على 
لاعبين جدد بالاضافة إلى ارهاق اللاعبين الحاليين .. 
6/ دهشنا لما كتب في الصحف من اتهامات لنا عقب مباراتنا مع المريخ وكان الأحرى 
بالصحافة أن تتحرى الحقائق منا مباشرة بدلا عن نشر الاتهامات والشائعات .. 
7/ إننا ندين كل كل الذين حاكوت المؤامرات وأثاروا الشبهات .. وإننا حريصون على 
صيانة الخلق الرياضي القويم وسنعمل كل جهدنا للعودة للدرجة الأولى .. 
8/ قيمنا وأخلاقنا تمنعنا من الخوض في الوحل ، وقد اتخذ النادي كافة الاجراءات القانونية 
التي تصون حقوقه وتضع الامور في نصابها الصحيح .. 

الموردة قهرت الهلال بالسبعة : 

في يوم 28 نوفمبر 1966 عبرت الموردة كبري الهلال بالسبعة وقالت صحيفة الأيام 
الموردة تهلهل الهلال وتهزمه 7/2 وتفوز بكأس البلدية .. 
ووجدت الحكومة حينها فرصة ورفعت رطل السكر من ستة قروش إلى سبعة قروش 
ولم يحتج الجمهور بل رحب بالسعر الجديد للسكر 7up 

نـواصل باذن الله .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*ده بوست توثيقى وماعاوزيين نخربوا بالتعليقات 
واصل يازعيم ووثق فى هذا المنتدى 
وثبتوا البوست ده يااداره


واضف رد كمال شداد لفضيحه 2-12
http://upgiga.com/gia4qocrth9i/Untitled.mp3.html
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## wadrahim

*دا غير أنطون نيالا الشيخ حران الذي يعمل بجد وإجتهاد لتدمير المريخ منذ زيارة صلاح إدريس لنيالا قبيل مباراة القمة الأخيرة..
                        	*

----------

